
Gabe Newell says Valve will release its own console-like PC for the living room - recoiledsnake
http://www.theverge.com/2012/12/8/3744314/gabe-newell-valve-console-living-room-steam-box/
======
revscat
Well, this is interesting.

Valve has a well-deserved reputation for quality, so the expectations for
the"Valve Box" are pretty high. I expect they will be met.

This will change the gaming industry dynamic quite a bit, should they be able
to pull it off. Both the 360 and the PS3 are getting long in the tooth, and
with no refresh of those platforms coming in the near future Valve could
benefit greatly if they release their device relatively soon.

This should be interesting, to say the least.

